# Aged Steaks...Thanks CarolinaQue



## cleglue (Jan 26, 2007)

Last weekend CarolinaQue grilled his aged steaks.  I wanted to try some so I bought some New York strips from Costco's last Sunday.  I started aging them on Tuesday.  There were five in the package so I decided to grill the smallest two tonight.  I'll grill the other three tomorrow.

I have to say they have a GREAT taste.  Some of the fat on the sides was tough but the meat very well flavored.  I only seasoned them with kosher salt and fresh black pepper.  I used Original Lump Charcoal on my Weber Smokey Joe grill.

I grilled them just a tad too long.  

Here are the pictures.




















The charcoal getting hot.








Thanks CarolinaQue.


----------



## gator1 (Jan 26, 2007)

nice steaks - gotta love aged beef.

btw, how do you create thumb nails from photo bucket? (im trying to save Greg $).   

Gator


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 26, 2007)

You're very welcome! Glad they came out good for ya. Now you can take what you learned tonight and apply it to tomorrow nights and future cooks.

Tim


----------



## cleglue (Jan 26, 2007)

gator,

In photobucket click the box to select the photos.  You can select one or use the box at the bottom of the album and select all, then click the generate HTML and IMG code.  It will take you to another screen with the code.  Select and paste the code here. 

I use image resizer which is free from Microsoft Power Toys before I put my photo in photobucket.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 26, 2007)

Those looked great.


----------



## gator1 (Jan 27, 2007)

thanks cleglue.

Gator


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 27, 2007)

Those look awesome!


----------



## john a (Jan 27, 2007)

As good as they look that potato has my attention.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2007)

What is the taste difference between a non-aged steak?


----------



## cleglue (Jan 27, 2007)

Greg,

Concerning the taste of the aged beef ...now as I was eating the New York strip last night it tasted more flavorful...maybe a richer beef taste.  I just know it taste better than a regular New York strip I pick up at the supermarket and then throw on the grill.

With that said as I was eating the New York strip the thought crossed my mind that I had never grilled a New York strip from Costco's before so I may have to try a non-aged one from them.  I've eaten their sirloin steaks which are good just out of the package...but I need to compare apples to apples.

I'm grilling three more tonight.

Your new Avatar looks great.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 27, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> What is the taste difference between a non-aged steak?



A stronger, more concentrated beef flavor. It's also more tender than a just bought steak.

Tim


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Greg,
> 
> Concerning the taste of the aged beef ...now as I was eating the New York strip last night it tasted more flavorful...maybe a richer beef taste.  I just know it taste better than a regular New York strip I pick up at the supermarket and then throw on the grill.
> 
> ...



I was inspired!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 27, 2007)

wow, nice lookin steaks...never aged steaks myself....was there a thread on the process?? If so can someone send a link or post how to age the steaks?? thanks


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 27, 2007)

Well this German fella down at the local watering hole says just put em on a plate (or the original packaging) in the ice box uncovered for about a week.  Flip em and drain the blood once a day.  I tried it on some round steak and it seem to work purty well. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> wow, nice lookin steaks...never aged steaks myself....was there a thread on the process?? If so can someone send a link or post how to age the steaks?? thanks




Take a look here, 6th post down!
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=7637


----------

